# Panama city Bay County Fl get togethers



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello Pan-Handlemembers.

I would like to find members in Bay county area. To discuss a meet and greet at any of the resturants ,parks or local boat ramps .I know I have posted in the past and we are still looking for more people over here in Bay county PCB area.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

swingers???


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I guess you will have to move to P-cola.*


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm about 25 miles to the W of you guys, here in Walton County. Does that make me close enough to attend?


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

hey. Rutherford grad here from "79" Would not have a problem meeting up, but living over here in gb is alil difficult. gonna head over toCallaway to see dad tomorrow.I get over there about once a month.I've got some old fishing buddies over there I have not seen in awhile as well


----------



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

Team Redfish Riviera is in PC-what hangout are you considering?


----------

